# BowFishing Bow Wanted / Trade .40 Cal S&W



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Im looking for a ready to shoot setup with reel, rest, bouy (if possible), arrows and everything else needed. Would rather have a compound style bow made directly for bowfishing but will consider all options if everything is included.

Below are pics of my trade... 40 cal S&W SS/polymer semiauto pistol (Equal Value Trades)

Please email me at [email protected] or Text 979-239-8501 :texasflag


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

thats a really nice pistol...what i would do if i was you is go to some pawnshops..i bought a old pse for 40 bucks and put a ams pro retriever on it and it works flawlessly..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

We dont have but one in Wharton and I dont get out towards Houston that much. It is a good idea tho.. i havent even looked at the one here but Im going to start checking them out when I have time.. 

What Model PSE did you get? Recurve or compound?


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

im shooting the pse stroto-flight it works great its a 80 model compound any compound would work great as long as it is in good condition and the limbs go up to 50-60lbs u shouldnt even need that much poundage to make it work


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Not that anyone is interested... but I've got a time setup for a guy to buy the pistol from me... so this brings us one step closer to our newest question... What is ths best bowfishing kit? I will post up a new thread...

-Sweat


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i shoot a browning barracuda. you can buy it for 300-400. comes with just about everything you need. arrows are cheap enough to buy, but it doesnt come with a buoy. if i had another set up i would trade you in a heart beat.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome what rig did u get for it?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually got tired of waiting around to make the "perfect" trade.. so a guy offered me some cash and I took it... this way I can buy what I want... Looking at buying a used oneida or the fish hawk kit by AMS... havent decided yet...


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

idk both great choices but i think i would go with the one ready to go out of the box but that onida is sweet


----------

